# Carpin Fun



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Me and a buddy got out twice. We werent exactly hammering the smallmouth so we decided to try some carp spots. We ended up landing about 14 fish. Here are some pictures of some bigger ones. All fish caught on corn kernels.


also, this was caught on a small silver spoon, I think its a buffalo correct me if im wrong


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice work. That last one looks like a quillback carpsucker. That is definitely a cool catch.


----------

